# CT guys



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

Did Any portion of CT get any snow at all today? (Sat)??

Next huge embarrasing bad weather call will come thurs with the threat of snow inland and snow/rain on the shore....

Time will tell haha....might be sweeping by mid march!!!!


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

*will thay ever be right*

i hear you was already to go and then nothing:angry:


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

its going to be in the 40s by by wed


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

good a heavy rain will wash away some of the sandddd


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Spring clean-ups the 2nd week of March maybe??  They're kidding themselves if they actually predict accumulation for this thursday. Bob Maxon this morning said "possibly a few light inches thursday morning" . . . c'mon dude we're not falling for that again.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Good read

The Current Pattern: Good Snowfall Potential

http://www5.wright-weather.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50390

Quoted

Conclusion:
Per historical snowfall data and the ENSO region anomalies/MEI, I believe March 2006 will feature above normal snowfall from Washington, DC (DCA) to Boston and perhaps into the Ohio Valley. Philadelphia/NYC to Boston might have the largest departures from normal. One can get there without a KU snowstorm e.g., March 1967. More details on the March's snowfall potential will be provided in my March 1-15 pattern discussion tomorrow.

Given the moderate block that is likely to be retrograding slowly toward the Hudson Bay, the March 1-10 period could feature one or more snow events. While odds favor more moderate events than a full-fledged KU storm, the synoptic situation seems to be evolving somewhat more toward something along the lines of the February 1969 system discussed above. Hence, such a storm should not be ruled out. A possible timeframe for such an event would be the March 6-8 period.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

yea yea they talk about snow storms thats good but what they dont talk about is the temp and it cant snow if its 40 to 50 deg. so iam not saying the storms wont come they will just be rain like we have been getting


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

vipereng2 said:


> yea yea they talk about snow storms thats good but what they dont talk about is the temp and it cant snow if its 40 to 50 deg. so iam not saying the storms wont come they will just be rain like we have been getting


What station are you watching?They said high of 35 on weds and high of 32 for thursday with snow and sleet.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

echovalley said:


> What station are you watching?They said high of 35 on weds and high of 32 for thursday with snow and sleet.


i am not watching any station if you read the jt5019 post you would know it states up to the 15 of march thats what i am talking about .and they are only talking about a inch thurs big deal. and the nat. weather service is saying 38 wed 37 thurs not 32 . and when its 37 its raining


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

guys iam a snow love but how many times are the weathermen wrong how many time are you going to get hyped to be let down . go with the flow


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

its now monday...these guys say wintry mix for thursday...... then for NEXT MONDAY they say maybe a big storm...give me a break 7 days in advance....they havent even pegged thrus down yet..... 


when will this winter be overrrrr


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

vis said:


> when will this winter be overrrrr


Hopefully soon!


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

two weeks to spring


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

even though i want to get back out working...i know that there will be a few more little storms and will delay me to the end of march.... i expect it will be dry enough by apr1-5th


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

here comes one of those "little" storms that ends outdoor work for a week or so....2-5'' CT higher amounts in the east/north... looks sloppy for western CT/shore......bah....just when i thought i was out...they pull me back in..


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

this snow is welcome by me the more the better. it will help pay for some mods on the truck


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

ONLY 1 Plow in Feb. here


----------



## CrazyPlower (Oct 24, 2005)

Lets get ready CT shoreline. 3-6 inches on the shoreline with lesser amounts in northern CT.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

CrazyPlower said:


> Lets get ready CT shoreline. 3-6 inches on the shoreline with lesser amounts in northern CT.


What the... I heard totally opposite of that. Anyways the snow isnt coming at the best time either-daybreak through evening rush hour. No fun trying to work around all the pyschos.


----------



## CrazyPlower (Oct 24, 2005)

4-7 in central and se ct 1-3 northern ct along the mass border and 6-9 in sw ct looks like central and southern ct is gonna be having fun making the payup


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Let everybody know who has Snow and how much...payup :redbounce


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

It started here 9.45 Naugatuck,CT


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

snow has been falling since about 930 here in SW ct.....6-8 inches nowforecasted...there is about 1.5 inches on the ground now....you guyys got your wish haha.

anyone heard a stop time? i heard 10-12pm


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

That is about right..


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

hay its snowing i like ah do da cha-cha :salute:


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

dutchman said:


> It started here 9.45 Naugatuck,CT


same here in waterbury cars on my street are already getting stuck


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

payup payup 1.5 inchs in oxford @ 11:36


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

10am-nothing. 10:30am-coating. 11:30am-1.5". Gonna be a long day & night guys.
I hope it starts winding down around 8pm. I hate waiting around to go out.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Bring it on....... What about Southbury!!!!payup


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

06HD BOSS said:


> What the... I heard totally opposite of that. Anyways the snow isnt coming at the best time either-daybreak through evening rush hour. No fun trying to work around all the pyschos.


thats true it,s not going to stop till friday 2 am


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

06HD BOSS said:


> 10am-nothing. 10:30am-coating. 11:30am-1.5". Gonna be a long day & night guys.
> I hope it starts winding down around 8pm. I hate waiting around to go out.


were in ct are you but thay said it will be state wide


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

I am from Naugatuck but I do my plowing in Southbury


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I am from Naugatuck but I do my plowing in Southbury


well have great day and stay safe


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

same to you and stay safe................


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Im in Rocky Hill. Hope this wasnt all a big joke...its now 1pm and stopped snowing... The radar doesnt even show a break in precipitation, im confused


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

it stopped snowing here too but there is a gap in the clouds the snow will be back


----------



## CrazyPlower (Oct 24, 2005)

Still snowing in SE CT abouy 4 inches on the ground now


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

4.5 in Southbury Dutch @ 5:30


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

7 in cromwell


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

vipereng2 said:


> 7 in cromwell


8 in waterbury need vto take a breake for a will late storm and it keeps on coming well it about 1 am still not done


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Planet.....It was a Long Night.....payup


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

No kidding, 50s next weekend. Better get the Equipment ready lolprsport


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

cha-chas plowin said:


> 8 in waterbury need vto take a breake for a will late storm and it keeps on coming well it about 1 am still not done


The DOT site says 5 for waterbury and that was what my sub said too. Where did you get 8 inches there?


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

bring on spring fun in the sun girls on the beach xysport


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

rob1325 said:


> The DOT site says 5 for waterbury and that was what my sub said too. Where did you get 8 inches there?


wolcott and terryvill


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

no mas.....


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

60s sat yahooooooooooooooo


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

*1 more!*



vipereng2 said:


> 60s sat yahooooooooooooooo


Hey guys whats up.. Havnt been on here too much lately, just got back from florida last thurs and just in time to push snoww.... was it the last time for the season? we will see... man-- skin in the gulf was a blast!!! My gutt feeling is that we will plow atleast 1 more time!!!! payup ( i hope)


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

i think thurs was the last push of the year.....one more might be possible (like it has never snowed in april before...) but highs in the 50-65's this upcoming week sounds great.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

We will get a early start this Year.........get your mowers ready..................


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Im ready to start mowing but we have to get through spring clean ups first


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

here comes the muddy seasonprsport


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

not so fast guys...snow in forecast for friday....still 5 days in the making but everyone i have listened to have said good chance for some snow making a return to ct..

damn shame i was goin to start sweeping a week from tomorrow :angry: oh well another 2 weeks of lazyness i guess..


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

I thought early start this season but I guess not. It is getting colder again and some Snow ( Maybe )


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

even if it doesnt snow...the ground needs to dry out alott before we can put anything...even wheelbarrows on them....frozen isnt going to speed up the process...i think the snow is going to pass us now, that is what wtnh is saying


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I forget what station it was, but they said its a good chance it could be a decent nor-easter  whatever. Personally im ready for spring, but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

All stations are still on the Fence with the storm... They don't know if its going to hit or miss,, and either be rain or snow or a ***** bag. 
BY THE WAY : PLEASEEEE do NOT Watch WTNH (channel 8) !!! They are Awful!!!!!  Dr. Mel predicted 1-3" for that storm we got in the 2nd of march when I got like 8 " ... That whole forecast team is just simply TERRIBLE!!! :angry: :realmad: :salute:


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

wtnh usually says the lowest amounts and is usually correct...wfsb tends to be higher and is either off completely or close enough....


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

guys the ground is getting soft and warm any snow in the day will not stick even the pavement is getting warm the sun is getting strong unless it comes down heavy and hard


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lows in the 20s for atleast the next 7 days maybe longer, if we got something at night it would stick. Either way the storm this week looks like nothing to worry about.


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

Dr mel is THE MAN. If he has trouble predicting, Anyone can.:salute:


----------



## xlr8 (Dec 22, 2001)

Looks like not much now. Oh well ,I've done enough plowing on unfrozen ground!


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

jt5019 said:


> Lows in the 20s for atleast the next 7 days maybe longer, if we got something at night it would stick. Either way the storm this week looks like nothing to worry about.


snow is done get ready for spring clean ups you can start at our house for practice hehehehe xysport


----------

